# RMC/ROTP application changes



## Fide et Fortitudine (28 Nov 2008)

Just to let anyone know who is interested in applying for RMC/ROTP, the process has changed slightly. There is a new application form, and (at least for reserve members) an email must be sent to NDHQ to notify them that you are interested in joining the reg forces. As soon as this email is received, your recruiting centre will be notified and they will begin to _process_ your files. This process along with the interview, medical, etc takes a lot of time (the email is supposed to take a month). So if you're interested in applying for ROTP/RMC good luck and start as soon as possible.


----------



## Marshall (28 Nov 2008)

Fide et Fortitudine said:
			
		

> Just to let anyone know who is interested in applying for RMC/ROTP, the process has changed slightly. There is a new application form, and (at least for reserve members) an email must be sent to NDHQ to notify them that you are interested in joining the reg forces. As soon as this email is received, your recruiting centre will be notified and they will begin to _process_ your files. This process along with the interview, medical, etc takes a lot of time (the email is supposed to take a month). So if you're interested in applying for ROTP/RMC good luck and start as soon as possible.



Hello and thank you for the update.

I was just wondering if this affects anyone who has already finished the processing for this year? Would they by chance make us re-do certain forms or is it just for anyone who has not applied yet for this year?


----------



## bms (28 Nov 2008)

I haven't heard anything about that. I'm sure the CFRC would call if something changes that needs you to do something.

 Are you sure this is for the Regular Officer Training Plan(ROTP) and not just the Reserve Entry Training Plan(RETP)? Because I don't think someone who isn't a member of the CF in any way, shape, or form would send an e-mail to NDHQ to apply for ROTP. That's handled by a CFRC(I do believe). Though it could make sense for the RETP because they are already members of the CF.

 But I am curious. Do you have a public reference for your information? I'd really like to read it.


----------



## Red Hackle (28 Nov 2008)

I posted this under recruiting ...... this is our problem....


   
On behalf of my son... he has submitted his application to RMC back in the beginning of Sept., being a Reservist since the age of 16 he was told that prior to his CFAT and interview he must go through a component transfer, my understanding is this is a new procedure he hasn't been excepted yet and they want to do a component transfer, it doesn't make sense. We have been waiting for a Lt. in DCMA to look at his file and clear it ,his response was "I've come to the files for Aug. and I will get to yours on my own time", the Sgt. (Recruiting Counselor, Ottawa) has been very good and she has been disciplined already for pushing this Lt.. My son has already missed the early board cut off, now his back is against the wall for getting in being fewer positions available now. He has been deemed as a good candidate from RMC . Should we worry that his prospects of getting in are now  more difficult? Suggestions would be appreciated , also has anyone else experienced this absolute mess.

Thank you, Red Hackle


----------



## bms (28 Nov 2008)

Well Red Hackle, is your son applying for the Regular Officer Training Plan(ROTP) or the Reserve Entry Training Plan(RETP)?


----------



## Red Hackle (28 Nov 2008)

Yes ROTP Sept. 15th he put his application in here in Ottawa


----------



## Quag (28 Nov 2008)

Red Hackle said:
			
		

> I posted this under recruiting ...... this is our problem....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he is a reservist, he will have to do a CT.  ROTP is a very competitive process and usually takes thorough screening (read time).  If he is a suitable candidate, he will be ranked high on the merit board and will then be accepted.  The time it takes is not a factor to the positions available.  In other words, if the military wants him, they will take him.


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (28 Nov 2008)

Red Hackle,

I am in the middle of getting my files processed and have gone through this entire mess. I was originally told that I needed an application form, transcripts, and my record of service. I gave these in and they said everything was great and they would call me in 3 weeks or so. Then about three weeks later, I get an email saying I have to send an email to NDHQ with a form on the DIN to notify NDHQ of my transfer, and that my application paper was wrong. I have now sent them the new application form and the email to NDHQ. I am still waiting for an answer from NDHQ to process my files. I have been at this since September and this will take quite some time still, I fear. Right now the application process is a complete mess due to the switch of application forms and the fact that very few people in the recruiting cells know what is going on.

bms,

If they haven't said anything to you don't worry. If the papers have gotten to the ROTP selection board, or are in their pile then you're okay. Concerning your question if civvie street has to send this email to NDHQ, I doubt it. I called the Lt. who processes these emails and he said it was simply to transfer reservists files from reserve to reg force. Hope that helps,

MPF


----------



## Red Hackle (28 Nov 2008)

Fide et Fortitudine I feel for you man,  what a screw up this has been for Reservists.  


Quag thanks for the positive feedback we'll keep or fingers crossed.


----------



## bms (29 Nov 2008)

Oh, okay Fide. I gotcha. It's because of your CT, not the ROTP program itself  ;D. I heard that the CT process from the Reserves to Reg(ROTP) can be quite messy. That was one of the reasons I didn't dive into the Reserves.

 Quag nailed it. There are deadlines for a reason. There is no actual benefit to submitting early, except that you have time if something goes wrong. The selections are after the deadline, and if everything is in there for the deadline, there is no issues. There is no "early" selections. Maybe at the univerisity that the individual may be applying to, but not for ROTP.


----------



## Dark Chivalry (9 Jan 2009)

Aye, don't worry about spots.  I was accepted to RMC last year and my application was dropped off literally 20 minutes before the deadline, to CFRC.  All they do is check off all the files that are ready for the selection board, then hold them until after the deadline when board reviews will start.

If you are transferring from the reserves to ROTP, your chances are better, in fact.  RETP takes in 15 per year I was told at CFRC, and ROTP is 550 (including the Civ U applicants).


----------



## navygravy (25 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know how long a CT takes from reserve to regular forces? I am applying to the ROTP program for next year and just sent off my CT today. I was told by the recruiting center that there are several boards left, that I will make it so long as the CT moves quickly. 

Also, since I am staying the same trade in the navy, will I have to re-do my medical/interview/aptitude tests again? All my results and information is still at the recruiting center for that stuff from when I applied to the reserves half a year ago. 

Just wondering now, since it's a CT I'm doing, does any of this even go through the recruiting center?

Thanks!


----------

